# Krazy Glue / Gorilla Glue



## Fish-Hed

This is sort of an FYI - I was going a little nuts trying to research whether using Gorilla Glue and or Krazy Glue for repairing/creating/modifying aquarium decorations was dangerous to the fish or water quality. All the articles that I read were either for or against with no definitive answer. I email Krazy Glue & Gorilla Glue and they replied fairly quick.

In the interest of "helping the next guy" the following is what they replied.

Hope it helps.


Comments [email protected] to me

show details Oct 21 (4 days ago)

Dear ***,

Thank you for contacting us.

Krazy Glue is not toxic and is safe to use in fish tanks.

Sincerely,

Brian Rumschlag
Consumer Response Analyst


******************************************************


Hi ***,

Thank for contacting the Gorilla Glue Company.
Gorilla Glue, the brown glue, is 100% waterproof and inert when it cures. This means it will not leach anything into the water so it will not harm your fish. You do, however, need to let the glue dry for a full 7 days before submerging it.
I hope this information is helpful. The Gorilla Glue Company is a family owned business that was built upon the belief in our products and our desire to respond to our customers’ needs. We appreciate you taking the time to contact us and if you have any additional questions or comments, please let me know.

Sincerely,

Mary-Ellen
Mary-Ellen McGrath

Gorilla Support Team
The Gorilla Glue Company

4550 Red Bank Expressway

Cincinnati, OH 45227


----------



## meBNme

Yeah, folks have been using the gel superglue for years..
Everything from repairing the impellers in power heads and filters, to gluing plants to rocks.


----------

